# F-14 retires article - idiot newspapers



## R988 (Feb 19, 2006)

> Top Gun's Tomcat retired
> From:
> By David Nason
> February 20, 2006
> ...



Look at this stupid article from www.news.com.au, how can they make so many stupid mistakes, it's got as many fundamental mistakes and poorly written copy as the movie Topgun.

It would take 5mins of research on the net to check those facts, yet even that seems beyond the airheads masquerading as journalists these days. 

Anyone else encountered such utter tosh being served as facts? I was sitting in front of a couple of prize idiots on a flight from Melbourne to Vienna on a B777 in December and these dimwits behind were suprised that such a 'small' plane could make it so far, they see 2 engines and think small, this was a 777 for god sakes, they are massive, it's dwarfing the 737 next to it. 

But it gets better, they then started talking about the new A380, 'what?', one of them says, 'the new Boeing?'. 'Yeah, it's called the Airbus isn't it?' says the other one. 

(yes I know I'm a pedant, just had to get it off my chest to someone who actually knows what I'm talking about  )


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 19, 2006)

That's why the best place for reporters when they are around jets are IN THE AIR INTAKE!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 19, 2006)

"Fighter planes no longer need such abilities because they don't dogfight any more. Instead, pilots shoot at each other with target-seeking rockets, sometimes from 20km away."

 

Good god, perhaps the (supposed) journalists grandfather wrote the same thing back in the 50's.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 19, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> "Fighter planes no longer need such abilities because they don't dogfight any more. Instead, pilots shoot at each other with target-seeking rockets, sometimes from 20km away."
> 
> 
> 
> Good god, perhaps the (supposed) journalists grandfather wrote the same thing back in the 50's.


My thoughts exactly!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

> But it gets better, they then started talking about the new A380, 'what?', one of them says, 'the new Boeing?'. 'Yeah, it's called the Airbus isn't it?' says the other one



holy crap


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> > But it gets better, they then started talking about the new A380, 'what?', one of them says, 'the new Boeing?'. 'Yeah, it's called the Airbus isn't it?' says the other one
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap


 Dumbasses...



FLYBOYJ said:


> That's why the best place for reporters when they are around jets are IN THE AIR INTAKE!!!



Agreed Joe.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2006)

Bweep, bweep, bweep...Knucklehead alert! Geez, you have to wonder what the hell they are teaching in journalism classes these days...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

thought this was a good place for a road test.........


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Thats a funny picture, heheheheheh


----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2006)

Definitely appropriate for this one!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Definitely appropriate for this one!


Yep!!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## dinos7 (Feb 20, 2006)

im glad theyre phasing the f-14 out


----------



## MacArther (Feb 20, 2006)

Grrrr!! I know it is an old plane, and it (like any other plane) has maintanence issues, but I still love the bird.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2006)

i wasn't too keen on her, although she doesn't have that bad a nose........


----------



## Henk (Feb 21, 2006)

It is sad that the F-14 are being phased out, it is a lovely bird and I would prfer it over the Hornet. 

I have never in my whole live seen such idiots claming that they are jurnolust and then wrigt such bullshit. Realy I have never seen something like this.

Henk


----------

